# Defekte Taste bei mechanischer Tastatur auswechselbar?



## Mattiderhund2 (14. März 2019)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Commmunity,
ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit, in einem kurzen Moment des Kontrollverlusts beim Daddeln die i-Taste meiner Roccat Ryos TKL Pro "kaputtgemacht".
Es lassen sich äußerlich keine Beschädigungen feststellen, auch nach abnehmen der "Kappe"(keine Ahnung ob man das so nennt, gemeint ist die Abdeckung über dem kreuzförmigen Stift) lässt sich keine Beschädigung feststellen.
Garantie gibt es keine mehr, meine Frage ist nun, ob ich die defekte Taste auswechseln kann bzw. auswechseln lassen kann.
(kleine Zusatzinfo: es handelt sich um Cherry Mx Brown Switches).

Grüße


----------



## JackA (14. März 2019)

Üblicherweise brechen bei solchen Attacken "nur" die Lötpins aus dem Lötzinn. Aufschrauben und die Lötstellen wieder sauber verlöten könnte das Problem schon lösen.

Normalerweise passiert das auch nicht, nur ist die Roccat Ryos einer der billig produzierten Mechas, die zum Mondpreis verkauft wird/wurde.


----------



## Hubacca (15. März 2019)

Moin !
Entgegen der Meinung von JackA$$ finde ich die Roccat Ryos TKL Pro sehr wertig aufgebaut. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern sind z.B. die Cherry MX Schalter auf einen Blech montiert so das die
normalerweise auftretenden Kräfte nicht auf die Platine wirken und somit kalte Lötstellen = Lötstellen mit Kontaktproblemen seltener auftreten sollten - auszuschliessen ist das allerdings nicht.

Mich hat das große, unförmig, billig wirkende Plastikgehäuse gestört -genauso wie bei der Logitech G410 die im Vergleich wirklich billig aufgebaut ist und zum gleichen Mondpreis verkauft wurde....
Warum baue ich eine TKL Tastatur die ja möglichts kompakt sein soll und stecke das Ding in so ein Monstergehäuse ? Dazu noch ohne Sinn ... achja die Handballenauflage.... !?

DIe Ryos ist relativ einfach auseinander zu bauen (habs selbst gemacht um ein kleineres Gehäuse zu basteln) - allerdings würde ich mir gleich einen Erstaztaster besorgen falls das nachlöten nix bring !
Hier ein kleine Hilfe:
Kaputte LEDs einer Tastatur reparieren - Reparatur und Reinigung - (ROCCAT RYOS TKL PRO) | Gamer Tastatur

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (16. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an eure Antworten!
Wie im Bild zu sehen, habe ich den Übeltäter ausfindig machen können.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo ich ein Ersatzteil bekomme, bzw. wie ich es einbaue, oder aber es austauschen lassen kann.


----------



## JackA (16. März 2019)

Ersatzteil bekommst du bei Conrad, Reichelt und co.
Nur was es für eine Diode ist, ist fraglich, steht auch auf den SMD Dingnern nicht mehr drauf.
Ich würds mit einer 4148er probieren, das ist so eine Wald und Wiesen Diode. 1N 4148 SMD: Gleichrichterdiode, 100 V, 0,15 A, Mini Melf bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Hubacca (16. März 2019)

Das dürfte mit der 1N4148 wohl passen !-)
Wenn du das nicht selbst kannst oder/und nicht das passende Werkzeug hast - Lötsation mit feiner SMD Lötspitze dann würde ich mal den nächsten Handy/Smartphoneschrauber aufsuchen.
In unseren Breiten z.B. gibts da einige von und viele reparieren die Handys selbst....


----------

